# مميزات مادة البى فى سى لصنع الابواب والشبابيك بخامات واكسسوارات تركية



## الارض الخضرة (9 مايو 2012)

_*1- مانع لتسرب الماء والهواء

2- عازل للغبار

3- مضاد للنمل الابيض والحشرات

4- غير موصل للكهرباء

5- مقاوم للرطوبه العاليه

6- غير قابل للاشتعال

7- غير قابل للتصدع

8- مقاوم للاملاح والرطوبه

9- لا يتاثر بالاحماض ولاالقلويات، مقاوم عالي للتاكل والصداء والاحتكاكات والكشط

10- قدرة تحمل مادة اليو بي في سي حتى درجة حراره 80 مئويه

11- عازل للصوت بدرجة بما يعطي حمايه ممتازه جدا ضد الضوضاء والازعاج بتوفير جو هادئ جدا"

12- عازل للحراره بدرجة حيث يمرر حراره ضئيله جدا" وهي 

13- نسبة تيتانيوم دايوكسايد 9% مما يعطي صلابه وثبات اللون

14- تقنية التلحيم الحراري لجميع الزوايا

15- سماكة البروفايل8 .5ملم

16- حلية الزجاج محدبه (Decorative ) بزاوية 45 درجه (Glazing Bead)

17- عاكس لاشعة الشمس فيضل سطح ال p.v.c بارد حتئ بعد تعريضه لأشعة الشمس فترة طويله

18- متوفر حليه خارجيه لتغطي عيوب القياسات وتعطي شكلا جمالي.

19- متوفر منه الالوان وهو يعتبر كبديل للخشب والالمنيوم وله ألوان خشبيه يمكن تشكيلها لعدة طرازات مثل الأندلسي و الروماني و الأروبي حسب رغبتك !


مقاومة عالية للمياه والأمطار

إن خام الـ يو بي في سي بطبيعته يمتص ويتشرب الماء بدرجة 01, 100% فأكثر، كما أن التصميمات الفريدة لفتحات خطوط التصريف توفر تلك

القطاعات حماية كاملة ضد المياه أن الإختبارات التي أجريت على مستويات متعددة من الضغوط أظهرت عدم وجود أي ترشيح عند الإختبار على 4

لتر/دقيقة لكل م2 لمدة عشرة دقائق

مقاومة الصدمات

إن قطاعات فيكاالـ يو بي في سي صممت بطريقة وتركيبة خاصة لتمكنها من مقاومة الصدمات، حيث أنها تتحمل قوة الصدمات بمعدل 3 كجم/1 إرتفاع 

عند درجة حرارة 23 مئوية

مقاومة للأحماض والأكسدة

إن منتجات فيكا للنوافذ الـ يو بي في سي ل تتأثر بعوامل الأكسدة والقلويات والغازات النشطة والأملاح حيث لديها مقاومة عالية لعوامل التآكل عند 

إستخدامها في البيئة المحيطة بالدول الخليجية وعواصفها الصحراوية ولمقاومة التعرض لتلوث الصناعات الثقيلة حيث أن نوافذ الـ يو بي في سي أثبتت 

فعاليتها المؤكدة في المصانع والعامل خاصة في مصاع الغزل والورق والمطاحن

وعلى ذلك *__*يصنع منه شبابيك وابواب فائقة الجوده والفخامة فى الشكل والزوق العالى*_
_*
مقاومة تامة للعوامل الجوية

لقد تم تشكيل قطاعات فيكا لنوافذ الـ يو بي في سي بمواصفات خاصة بحيث تحقق مقاومة عالية ض عوامل التعرية الجوية حيث يمكنها الصمود أما 

التعرض للمناخ القاري تحت الشمس المحرقة، والعواصف، والأمطار، والرطوبة العالية حيث يمكن إستخدامها أكثر من خمسين عام دون اي يحدث بها 

أي خدوش أو تشققات بع تلك الفترة



حماية مؤكدة من الضوضاء

إن مادة الـ يو بي في سي العازلة للصوت بطبيعتها قد تضافرت مع تصيمات الفراغات الاخلية بقطاعات نوافذ الـ يو بي في سي والسيور المطاطية 

المحكمة الإغلاق لتوفير أفضل عزل للأصوات وخفض الضوضاء لأقل حد ممكن حيث وصل عزل الأصوات إلى (22-25) ديسبل في النوافذ دات 

الزجاج المزدوج، كما أنها توفر فرضة الهدوء والسكينة مما جعلتها مفضلة الإستخدام لدى المستشفيات، المدارس، المباني الإدارية وعلاوة على ذلك 

فإنها توفر لك بعد عناء يوم من العمل فرصة الإستمتاع بالهدوء والإسترخاء بيدا عن الضوضاء في الخارج

عزل ممتاز للحرارة وتوفير الطاقة

في المباني المكيفة الهواء تستطيع النوافذ العازلة الإقلال من الطاقة المفقودة بنسبة 37% تقريبا إن الإختيار الذكي لنوعية المواد المستخدمة في 

تصنيع النوافذ وإختيار الزجاج هي العوامل الرئيسية لتحديد جودة العزل. إن معامل إنتقال الحرارة في مواد الـ يو بي في سي تصل إلى 13 كالوري في 

المتر المربع (2م/13ك) وهي تمثل 1/1250 من معامل إنتقال الحرارة خلال الألمنيوم والذي يبلغ إنتقال الحرارة له 175 في المتر المربع إن 

نوافذ الـ يو بي في سي المنزلقة تصل معامل إنتقال الحرارة خلالها إلى 6,3 كالوري/م2 على حسب أنه في نوافذ الألمنيوم يبلغ 16,3 كالوري/م2 

(هذه القيم تم الحصول عليها من الإختبارات الفعلية للنوافذ) لذا فإنها تعتبر من أحسن النوافذ في مجال ترشيد الطاقة

دقة عالية في إحكام الغلق

إن مادة الـ يو بي في سي يمكن تشغيلها وضبط مقاساتها بدرجة عالية من الدقة والإحكام حيث أن فرق القياس في الطول أو العرض لا تتجاوز 

+/-3مم مما يضمن إحكام غلق نوافذ الـ يو بي في سي 

أقل تسرب للهواء

إن تصميم العوازل الجوية يوفر الحد الأقصى لضمان عدم تسرب لكل متر طولي يصل إلى 8م3 وذلك بالنسبة للنوافذ المنزلقة و2م3 للطرازات الأخرى. 

إن تخفيض كمية الهواء المتسرب يؤدي بالتالي إلى زيادة الترشيد وتوفير إستهلاك الطاقة المستخدمة في أجهزة التكييف 
المظهر الجذاب

إن نوافذ الـ يو بي في سي تتميز بسطحها الناعم المستوى أركانه وزواياها المصقولة بالإضافة إلى ألوانها الزاهية التي تضفي المظهر الجذاب لتلك النوافذ

حماية كاملة من أخطار الحريق

إن مادة الـ يو بي في سي توفر الحماية الكالة ضد الحريق وذلك وفقا للمواصفات رقم 4102 داين وذلك نظرا لعدم قابيلتها للإشتعال حيث تتميز بخاصية للإطفاء الذاتي. ووفقا لنتائج إحتراق المواد، الأخشاب، الألمنيوم والـ يو بي في سي والتي أجريت بمعرفة إطفائية زيروخ بألمانيا في 16 فبراير 1973 فإن نوافذ الـ يو بي في سي قد أثبتت فعاليتها في عدم تلفها وفي الوفاء باشتراطات الدفاع المدني بالنسبة لمواد يمكن إستخدامها في جميع أنماط المباني بغض النظر عن شرزط الإرتفاعات في البلدان الأخرى وتم إعتمادها وتعريفها مادة فعالة ومؤمونة الإسخدام من قبل هيئات الدفاع المدني ومكافحة الحريق في النمسا وألمانيا ونيوزلندا وسويسرا والولايات المتحدة

قدرة عالية لعزل الكهرباء
إن مواد الـ يو بي في سي تتميز بقدرتها العالية على عزل الكهرباء التي تزيد عن 15-10 أوم/سم مما يجعلها مأمونة تماما من أي تأثير للكهراباء

إخفاض معدل التمدد الحراري
إن نوافذ الـ يو بي في سي تعمل بسهولة وكفاءة تامة تحت جميع الظروف الجوية وذلك نظرا لعدم تأثرها بالتمدد الحراري 

(3x10.5degc/cm) حيث أنه في فصل الصيف حين تكون الحرارة في الخارج 45 درجة مءوية فإن أقصى حد للتمدد الحراري يصل إلى 

0,63مم لكل 1,5 متر من القطاع، أما في فصل الشتاء فإن أقصى حد للتمدد الحراري يصل إلى 0,9مم لكل 1,5 متر من طول قطاعات الـ يو بي في سي
ضمان 10 سنوات من الشركة
قطاعات واكسسوارات تركى 
للاستعلام:-8226852-0122
*_​_*
*_


----------



## الارض الخضرة (9 مايو 2012)

بى فى سى والوميتال عالى الجودة والمتانة


----------



## الارض الخضرة (10 مايو 2012)

مقاوم للاششتعال


----------



## الارض الخضرة (12 مايو 2012)

مانع للاتربة


----------



## sign26 (13 مايو 2012)

انا بسئل هل البى فى سى ينفع للاجواء الساحلية؟


----------



## الارض الخضرة (14 مايو 2012)

sign26 قال:


> انا بسئل هل البى فى سى ينفع للاجواء الساحلية؟


ايوه يا استاذ ساين 26 ينفع للاجواء الساحلية هو اصلا مخصص لكده تحت امر حضرتك تقبل تحياتى


----------



## الارض الخضرة (15 مايو 2012)

ارجو ان تكون الاجابة وافية


----------



## الارض الخضرة (17 مايو 2012)

اهلا بكم فى الموضوع


----------



## الارض الخضرة (18 مايو 2012)

انا جاوبت على كل الاسئلة وتحت امركم فى اى استفسار


----------



## الارض الخضرة (19 مايو 2012)

راااااااااااااااااااائع تواجدكم معنا


----------



## sign (19 مايو 2012)

موضوع رائع ممكن تفاصيل اكتر عن المادة دى؟


----------



## sign26 (20 مايو 2012)

ممكن اسال عن المواصفات والالوان؟


----------



## الارض الخضرة (20 مايو 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم


----------



## sign (20 مايو 2012)

ممكن اسائل عن الالوان؟


----------



## الارض الخضرة (21 مايو 2012)

فيه منه الابيض والبيج والخشبى


----------



## الارض الخضرة (29 مايو 2012)

اهلا بكم


----------



## الناصح الامين (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا على التوضيخ
ولكن هل يوجد تاثير صحي على تواجد ال pvc في البيت او الشقة


----------



## الارض الخضرة (4 يونيو 2012)

الناصح الامين قال:


> شكرا على التوضيخ
> ولكن هل يوجد تاثير صحي على تواجد ال pvc في البيت او الشقة


 اهلا بحضرتك وبتواجدك معانا فى الموضوع ...اطلاقا لا يوجد اى تأثير للبى فى سى بالعكس انظف من الخشب لان الخشب يمكن ان يجمع حشرات او يتلف من المياه ما شابة ذلك... لكن البى فى سى ماده عبقريه وصحى ولا يوجد منه اى خوف او ضرر...اى استفسار اخر انا تحت امرك


----------



## الارض الخضرة (23 يونيو 2012)

اهلا بكل استفسارتكم


----------



## الارض الخضرة (28 يونيو 2012)

اهلا بكم جميعا


----------

